# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Messenger

## 46u5t1n

Pongo este post como complemento al de las ciudades.
Sería curioso que tuviesemos todas las direcciones de Messenger para hablar los unos con los otros sobre los temas que cada uno estimemos oportuno, no?
Pues ala...

----------


## 46u5t1n

ostras...
mi correo es [agustinruizlinares(arroba)hotmail.com]
que se olvidaba...

----------


## Dorado84

Lo siento pero ya no utilizo esta dirección. Ni esa ni otra, ahora mismo no utilizo messenger. Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Por supuesto para todo lo que necesiteis:

bohemio6@hotmail.com


Por cierto, yo tengo webcam tb, por si alguien quiere ver algo en especial, o comentar visualmente alguna cosa  :D

----------


## Ella

mmm...no esta mal la idea aunque no entro casi nunca al messenger siempre contesto los mails
 :Wink1:  cuantos_cuantos@hotmail.com
besos!

PD: por favor, si me agregais no me pregunteis luego quien soy..me saca de quicio.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Pues el mio no lo quiero dar porque es un secreto, asi que no quiero decir que mi msn es magiadanielquiles@hotmail.com

Pos eso, que no lo digo    

xD



 :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

¿Qué es un messenger?

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...ui ui, ignoto, eso es un producto de Microsoft que permite chatear. A la que tu lo abres, todo el que te tenga fichado sabe que estás online, y tu a la vez ves quien está conectado. Y a chatear. Eso si, todo lo que pase po este canal de comunicación es propiedad de Microsoft. Para usarlo, hay que tener una cuenta de hotmail o msn. Buscalo bien, que te viene con el windows.

----------


## ignoto

Sistema operativo:
Linux Mandrake 8.0

----------


## Manel Vicenç

linux! ...informática de la buena...  bueno, pues para linux tienes el gaim y el miranda.

----------


## Ella

ignoto, en serio no sabes que es msn?? valla!!!!, jejeje, bueno, yo antes de tener ordenador en casa tampoco lo sabi exactamente.
ey, daniel, te voy a agregar, vale?, jajajaja....este chico...controla todos los foros de ilusionismo que he encontrado, entro en uno y alli esta el!!!
a ver si te tiro los tejos y logro ligarte :P
jajaja
besitos a todos!

----------


## ignoto

¡Oye, ella!
¡Que hay mas moderadores en el foro!
(Yo es que oigo lo de ligar y me desenfreno.)

----------


## Manel Vicenç

:shock:  orden! orden! TOC TOC!!! moderadores, moderación!!!

----------


## MrKhaki

Mi msn está puesto en mi propio perfil, asin que quien quiera que lo coja. Otra cosa es que me conecte con él, ya que personalmente me parece un coñazo.. y efectivamente, Manel, todo lo que pase por ahi es propiedad de Microsoft.... al loro con los datos que paseis, que van vía m$ servers... yo prefiero el IRC y el ICQ. En mi perfil tb teneis mi número de ICQ, aunque hace tiempo que no lo pongo en marcha tampoco :? .

Bueno, quienes sois habituales de Magicworld, pues por el canal de chat suelo estar.... Un saludoooo.. (ah, mi msn para quienes no querais mirar en el perfil: k_wojtyla(arroba)hotmail.com , y mi icq: 96007451.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> ignoto, en serio no sabes que es msn?? valla!!!!, jejeje, bueno, yo antes de tener ordenador en casa tampoco lo sabi exactamente.
> ey, daniel, te voy a agregar, vale?, jajajaja....este chico...controla todos los foros de ilusionismo que he encontrado, entro en uno y alli esta el!!!
> a ver si te tiro los tejos y logro ligarte :P
> jajaja
> besitos a todos!




Vale, Vale.

Te espero    :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo he agregado a tod@s los que lo habeis puesto que lo sepais....

QUE EMOCION!!!

----------


## kike

muy buena idea, el mio es:

magicaddict@hotmail.com

ya os he agregado a todos...
un saludo

----------


## joaquin

Para el que quiera agregarme, mi MSN es joa0073@hotmail.com
Saludos

----------


## RaDiX

Pues lo dixo. Mi firma.   :Smile1:

----------


## Dress

Agregadme todos que tengo muy pocos contactos, mi msn es: apolo_m3@hot...

----------


## magocarlos

Poselmio es:
magocarlos69@hotmail.com

----------


## marcel

Pues aqui teneis mi messenger para quien lo quiera noite1@passport.com

----------


## Luis Vioque

Bueno, pues ya que lo dais casi todos lo daré: vioqueilusion@hotmail.com usadlo con moderación es vuestra responsabilidad.  :lol:

----------


## BeaLaMaga

Hola, aunque el mio esta en el perfil os lo doy: Beatrix_yo@hotmail.com

Muchos besos!!

----------


## Felipe

Lo siento, pero la he quitado.

Sólo recordaros la conveniencia de tener actualizado el ordenador (sistema operativo, antivirus, cortafuegos) para evitar que casquemos todos por un virus o un troyano.

----------


## carmen

aqui teneis el mio : bgo_cr@hotmail.com

----------


## iviro

Bien..........

iviro2@Hotmail.com

No suelo estar mucho, pero si coincido con alguien, Magnifico!!

----------


## Jonatan

Muy buena idea n un momento te doy el mio

----------


## Jonatan

Lo akbo de hacer es jonyelmago@hotmail.com



desde chile y para el mundo........

----------


## Zulm

Er mio ... zulmagic@gmail.com pa kien lo kiera  :twisted: 
Zalú y alegrídal   :Lol:

----------


## teje00

ahí va el mío,

teje00@hotmail.com

----------


## Marco Antonio

Borg_ecv56@hotmail.com para lo que necesiteis.

Besos y abrazos.

----------


## Shobchak

Gran idea.. el mio es w_shobchak@msn.com

----------


## themagician

Lo quito al final. Se me agrega demasiada gente preguntándome por secretos de los juegos.

----------


## zunahioshi

me parece genial... el mio es 

julian4802_83@hotmail.com

lo se, es un exceso de numeros, pero es el mio :P.

----------


## to

lo saque

----------


## RESTIN

ME PARCE GENIAL EL MIO ES RESITIN56@HOTMAIL.COM

----------


## vendaval63

Mi id en messenger ..... vendaval63@hotmail.com
Un saludo.

----------


## golden

Mi messenger para todos los que querais intercambiar DVD o informacion de cualquier tipo.
Un saludo.

iiismaelll@hotmail.com

----------


## mariio

hola mi messenger es 
alex_y_buko_soy_mario@hotmail.com
se q es raro pro weno
vnga un saludo

----------


## El_caos

8-)  :o  :twisted: Hola a todos,,,,, espero que estemos todos sanitizados(por el tema de los virus),,, en todo caso por mi no hay problemas,,,,,,,,
clsalfa@hotmail.com   hay nos vemos,  :Wink:   :P  8)  :roll: ,,,

----------


## yiye_05

El mio por privado


Un saludo yiye

----------


## Cyril Takayama

superkobacha@hotmail.com  .  Aqui está el mio para lo que necesiteis  :P

----------


## Charlymagic

Pues ahi va el mio:

sartana_leone@hotmail.com 

Os he agregado a todos

----------


## KeZs

ahi dejo el mio para lo que necesiteis: criskachu_89@hotmail.com :o

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

El mio es el más original de todos ... me lo acabo de hacer solo para vuestro disfrute...

tres_de_diamantes@hotmail.com

Urrah!! Soy original!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

VEnga.. ya que estamos

magicomalley@hotmail.com

----------


## Goreneko

y el mio pa lo ke sea: falmarendur@hotmail.com

EDITADO: de un tiempo hasta ahora, me he dado cuenta que la gente q me agrega no me cuenta nada, nisiquiera saluda al conectar. A estos, os elimino automaticamente. Por favor, si cometo algun error al borraros, avisadme  :Wink1:  y si me agregáis por lo menos avisad quien sois, y no deis el msn de la gente a terceros, por lo menos el mío, que es de mal gusto agregar gente que no conoces de nada.
Gracias.

----------


## Azran

servidor

----------


## Kiwiman

*




 Iniciado por eidanyoson

Por cierto, yo tengo webcam tb, por si alguien quiere ver algo en especial, o comentar visualmente alguna cosa  :D


 :shock: no amigo esta bien no queremos ver nada......jajajja....okay estoy por agregarte men! soy novato y espero q me ayudes, el mio es la-ssds@hotmail.com saludos y un abrazo!*

----------


## powerchisper

Je je je pues el mio es powerchisper@hotmail.com... Para lo que necesiteis !!!

----------


## correka

El mio es correka@hotmail.com, para lo que necesiteis,
saludos

----------


## magicemi

yo tambien os doy mi msn para si quereis hablar con un aspirante a mago de valladolid jeje

snakeeyes_@hotmail.com

----------


## magicemi

por cierto ya os he agragadoa todos los q teniais puesto la direccion de messenger

jesus sois un monton!!!!!!!!!!!! jeje

venga un saludo

----------


## Zitun

Aquí teneis el mio, por cierto, como se nota que la mayoría usais hotmail... xD

thezitun@gmail.com

Me conecto cada dia, agregarme  :Wink1: 

Salu2,

Zitun

----------


## ARENA

Pa lo que se ofrezca: rubortega@hotmail.com

----------


## pacotaco

otro mas pal bote..

pacotaco40@hotmail.com

----------


## juanete

El mio esta puesto pero si a alguien le intereza es juanete_4x4@hotmail.com, dispuestosiempre a cooperar y aprender, saludos.

----------


## Pantokrator

Aqui teneis el mio pantokrtor@hotmail.com, aunque seguro que a muchos de vosotros ya os agregue!! jajajajaj y no hace falta que me metais  :Smile1:  

 Salu2
  Pantokrator

----------


## Saucead

De Valencia y despegando...
pablos_s@hotmail.com
Saludos

----------


## rafa_larrosa

er mio s raivaneli@hotmail.com
yo he agregao a unos kukantos pero me kedan muxos

----------


## alejandro.veiga

el mio ya lo puse en el perfil, pero ahí os lo recuerdo alexderibad@hotmail.com

----------


## Saucead

Buenas de nuevo
MENSAJE A COLABORADORES.
Creo que podríais recoger todos los correos que la gente a ido poniendo en este post en un apartado dedicado exclusivamente a eso, la libreta de direcciones.
Creo que sería conveniente que en caso de realizarse, se organizasen por Círculos y Asociaciones Nacionales, y círculo al que pertenecen, o si no pertenecen a ninguno, como yo, el círculo al que podrían pertenecer por su localización geográfica.
Muchas Gracias.
Saludos

----------


## Potamito

Si alguien lo quiere...
m_a_r_c_e_l_o_r@hotmail.com

saludos

adios

----------


## karlk

El mio es sonter3_3@hotmail.com
Esto es un exito. Tengo mas d 30 personas agregadas del foro
Suertee

----------


## dante

wena idea esto de la lista de messenger, el mio es campanadegauss@hotmail.com

Desde aqui animo al que no tnga que se cree una cuenta, aunque no sea especialmente de microsoft, hay otros clientes de mensajeria. Inlcuso para los que no usamos windows como ignoto.

Para los linuxero y otros, esta el gaim, y el amsn por ejemplo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Venga el mío también:

odingodweb@hotmail.com

Aviso, ayudo, pero cuando puedo eh!!! :Confused: 

Extremo, Alber, Yago o Ella me han visto por webcam echando manitas con las cartas (o lo que sea).

Encantadisimo de que me agregeis  :Wink:  .

----------


## -= Johny =-

Pues aqui va mi msn para todo el q quiera agregarme...

Jfs_zolkav@hotmail.com

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Ahi vá:

midiazrub@hotmail.com

----------


## Fujur

El mio davidroor@hotmail.com deseando que me agregueis.

Saludos y nos vemos por el messenger

----------


## miltru

pablo_pvd@hotmail.com  Nos vemo!!

----------


## pablo

Hola
Yo tambien pongo el mio .
Er_Maguito@hotmail.com
viva la magia ¡¡

----------


## RobertoG

Este es el mio:
www.prestidigitad69@hotmail.com

----------


## Goreneko

una pregunta: los que se han dedicado a agregar a todos... ¿cuánto rato se han tirado??
Aquí debe de haber como 100 direcciones!!

----------


## 2 de trebol

101!!! yo pongo la mia jajaja

dawaka@hotmail.com no tiene nada que ver con los treboles.. no le busqueis similitud alguna, en el caso contrario tendremos que llamar a algun mentalista... para que lo arregle... :117: D

Saludos Magos!

----------


## nanocampos

pues ahí va el mío

nanocampos69@hotmail.com

no penséis mal con el 69 esque pedía un número y el 68 estaba ocupado...

Saludos

----------


## javifocus

y el 67 o el 96 je je je, ahi va el mio saludos
javifocus _ 23@ hotmail.com (lo pongo asi porque sino no se aprecia el guion bajo.)

----------


## ossiris

me sumo a la cruzada


gerpuntoar@hotmail.com

Siempre conectado y ausente pero normalmente estoy, trabajo en casa.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

El mio es

jandro_1990@hotmail.com

ya ire anadiendo poco a poco a toso los demas

----------


## Daniel

En linux hay muchos programas para conectar al msn!!! mira en google

----------


## chemarueda

yo, si alguien me quiere agregar, mi direccion es:

chemarueda@hotmail.com

Pero vamos, q yo en esto d la magia estoy un poco verde en cuanto a q no se hacer muxa cosa(practicamente nada) y quiero y estoy tratando d empezar x alguna cosa, pero nose exactamente x dnd, asi q si alguien m quere agregar y aconsejar...:P

gracias

----------


## magic-carlos

er.carlos @ gmail.com

Saludos.

----------


## borja_suaza

Uno mas para el monton de ciber-magos.

borja_suaza@hotmail.com

Nos vemos en el ciber espacio   :o

----------


## mago lope

buena idea
yo ya estoy agregandoos a todos asi que espero hablar con vosotros y cambiar impresiones ok?
nos vemos

----------


## mago lope

ya os e agregao a todos solo falta vernos y conocernos e??
genial idea
apoyo total jeje
mi msn david_valde07@hotmail.com

----------


## rafa cama

rafa.cama@hotmail.com

Ah, y yo sólo uso linux. El programa que uso es gaim.

Un saludillo

----------


## alexis1987

Para cualquier cosa:
totak@hotmail.com
estoy a disposicion!

----------


## _[amigo]_

Bueno, aqui dejo mi msn a ver si hablamos algun dia, me encantaria la verdad...

Un saludo  :Wink1: 

amigo_irc@hotmail.com

----------


## jorg3

Bueno, pues ya puestos pongo yo también el mio que siempre quise tener en el msn a alguien de este mundillo :D

jorge_rodriguez827@msn.com

----------


## elfriki

no creo que nadie me agrege pero os lo muestro:

miki_elfriki@hotmail.com

----------


## Dow

edito y quito mi msn... me he arrepentido un poco  :117:

----------


## juantxo

ahi va:

jujupebalrog@hotmail.com

saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## vsalberto

Buenas.

Soy nuevo por aquí, si alguien le apetece darme unos consejillos, o si hay alguien de por aquí que me quiera agregar puede:

albertoversus@hotmail.com

Saludos

----------


## superberis

Os dejo mi msm suelo estar conectado siempre por la noche...

elberis@hotmail.com

----------


## nick63nick

Bueno, pues ahí va el mio también para lo que queráis:

nick63nick@hotmail.com

----------


## Carlitos

El mio es charlylori@hotmail.com

----------


## deklan

YO despues de agregar a unos cuantos.... ya he desistido, pongo la mia, que seguro que es mas facil agregar a uno, que uno agregar a 100.

deklan66 (arroba) hotmail.com


saludos

----------


## brujilla

el mio es: brujlla_21@hotmail.com

ea!!  :D

----------


## Manu16_89

Supongo que ire con retraso jajaj,pero mas vale tarde que nunca asi que aqui va mi direccion,os he agregado a todos pero por si acaso dejo aqui mi msn por si alguno se me ha escapado
Cabe_m16@hotmail.com
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Samuel magic

uuuu, recién ví este post, bueno igual lo pongo:

deathknight0@hotmail.com

Saludos   :Wink:

----------


## Platiquini

EDITADO ¡AHORA VAS Y LO CASCAS!   :Lol:

----------


## Iñigo Urkia

inigo_urkia@hotmail.com

Saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## MagoJaume

Pues aquí va el msn nuevo... que he estado haciendo limpieza y ya está muy depurado.
magojaume@gmail.com

----------


## Miguel S.

el mio es superwarhamer@msn.com hay queda para el que me quiera agregar. un saludo

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Aqui os va el mio:

klimocho@ono.com

----------


## aryjackson

muy buena la idea esta.. 
MI msn es ary-jackson(arroba)mjjlatino(punto)net
no lo dejo de 1 por si acaso hay Spam sepan disculpar me paso en otro foro con otro mail q lo deje y c me invadio de SPAM :( !

----------


## DaniOrama

Mi cuenta es como mi propio nick...

Pasadlo bien y sed malos, nos veremos en las noches de insomnio y falta de compañia en vuestras camas....  :P

----------


## jmg

hoola pues el mio es elmagorufus"hotmail.com y espero ayudaros nos vemos

----------


## jmg

perdon es elmagorufus@hotmail.com

----------


## angelquillo

hola el mis es angelguerrero20@hotmail.com

saludos

----------


## lop1

Aquí va el mio por si alguien lo quiere:
alvar_lp92@msn.com

----------


## Sombrero

Va, también dejo el mio para el recuerdo: carloscaco3@hotmail.com

----------


## marshall

sebastian1440@hotmail.com   Recien encontre el post..agregenme..soy de Rosario,santa fe,argentina...

----------


## Jeff

Quitado por el usuario.

----------


## tarzanillos

Ahí va el mio también

tarzanilloss@hotmail.com

----------


## ramonu

Quitado por el usuario.

----------


## martinjmv

Les dejo el mio tambien..me estoy iniciando en esto de la magia..digamos desde hace unos 4 o 5 meses  :Wink:  

juanmartinvazquez(arroba)hotmail.com

Soy de argentina asi que para los argentinos que no somos mayoria en este foro agreguenme que podemos hablar sobre temas locales tambien =P
Esto no quiere decir que no quiero que me agreguen si no son argentinos ni nada por el estilo jaja bueno...agreguenme y listo :D  :D 

Saludos :!:

----------


## brujilla

la mia: brujlla_21@hotmail.com

----------


## Sabrina

la mia:


sabrina.maga@hotmail.com

----------


## Mr.Korben

Pal k la kiera ome:   juangadita@hotmail.com    Un besooooo!!! pero solo a las pibitas   :Oops:

----------


## jose ALBERTO

Para el que qiera hablar con migo este es mi msn: JOSE-WORL@hotmail.com


un saludo!!!

----------


## maria bella

Pues aqui esta el mio!!!
mariabellatavares@msn.com
Un saludo mágico

----------


## isaac79

Bueno yo ya he agregado a unos cuantos,el mio es
isaacct69@hotmail.com
Me puede agregar quien quiera,saludos magicos.

----------


## alvaro lopez

el mio pa quien lo quiera
alvalofer@hotmail.com
saludos

----------


## Darkness82

Hola bien he abierto un foro pidiendo el msn pero veo que alguno lo pensé antes que yo 8) 

os paso el mio.

MagicDarkness82@hotmail.com

Besos
Dark

----------


## Magicpove

Ale, aquí va el mio para el que quiera charlar con un mago Vallisoletano (o pucelano como nos conocen allende España) de magia o de lo que se tercie.

spoveman@hotmail.com

Un saludete.

----------


## Piter CJ

ala pos yo tb doy el mio pal que me quiera ayuda y ligar tb (uy q no se puede eso aki)era broma  8-) pos eso: pieterbota@hotmail.com

----------


## guimebe

como yo no tengo msn, no puedo deciros que mi dirección es diego_4r@hotmail.com, ups  :Wink:   lo he dicho bueno pues entonces ya esta, si tengo msn ¿qué pasa?¿algún problema?pues entonces agregame :P 
asludos

----------


## nano

uff cuanta direccion ... os doy la mia y el que quiera que me agrege
amtezca(arroba)gmail.com (Es msn)
Es una nueva cuenta que ahora mismo estoy de limpieza de la antigua y pronto migrare a esta. Siempre conectado en No disponible, pero pocas veces presente ^^

----------


## Chogory

Aquí va el mío para quien quiera!!!! :P 

chogory@hotmail.com

----------


## nevulo

Desde Salamanca para lo que querais, nevulo@hotmail.com

----------


## Maverick

Dejo por aquí mi msn, por si os apetece charlar de magia, o de lo que sea vamos.

jgarciac82@gmail.com

----------


## Ivanxo

Desde cadiz  mojino_escozio@hotmail.com
Saludos

----------


## Manolo Talman

Ultimamente me conecto de año en año... pero bueno ahi va porsi alguien tiene inquietudes ;P 

manolotalman@msn.com

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No sabes lo que acabas de hacer ....

----------


## Azran

> No sabes lo que acabas de hacer ....


jajaja 3 de diamantes tiene razón pero yo ya lo he copiado.  :roll:

----------


## goberness

Bueno pues aqui dejo mi e-mail para todo el que quiera charlar de magia y de lo que sea...

llullas@hotmail.com

Es una buena idea

----------


## SEJO

les dejo mi msn

sejoseba@hotmail.com.............saludos desde santa fe argentina

----------


## MAGICUS POL

editado

----------


## MAGICUS POL

editado

----------


## ReyJunior

Hola muy buenas tardes para todos ustedes queria dejarles mi email que es ( Djunior68@hotmail.com ), son para todos aquellos que tengan dudas o inquietudes y se las pueda resolver encantado, yo estoy en este arte maravilloso de la magia desde hace ya unso 5 años, mi primer profesor fue adrian guerra y mi mago al cual admiro es Rene Lavand, bueno les dejo un beso grand ey un calido abrazo magico y que la magia los acompañe siempre.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Aunque casi nunca pongo el messenguer por que sufro de escaso tiempo libre y un poco de exceso de trabajo, enfermedades que no consigo curarme, lo pongo por si alguien me quiere incluir en su msn y algun dia charlamos.

malacologia@ono.com

----------


## pujoman

no sabia ni ke existia este hilo xdd
El Gran Pujo deja su msn:
albertpujadas@hotmail.com

saludos

PD:Subliminal message

----------


## marox

mio mio

hayon_mn92@hotmail.com

Chasgracias

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Añado otro más a la lista:

rana_gonzalo_91@hotmail.com

Un saludo

----------


## her_1127

para que se agrande la lista:

her_127@hot...

saludos!

----------


## HellLois

Venga vamos a ampliar la lista del MSN con algo de magia, que mis amigos son muy malos como para enseñarles nada :D
Mi direccion es juan_loisrey@hotmail.com
si me agregais decidme que sois del foro que con el teatro, la uni y el curre me pierdo  con los contactos ^_^

----------


## BANDIDO

aqui teneis la direccion msn de un fanatico de Tamariz:

bantrader@hotmail.com

Un saludo.

----------


## Clockwise

tuamigojuan@gmail.com

----------


## manu1991

HOLA!!! soy nuevo en el foro y en esto de la magia, cierto que ya controlo algunos buenos efectos, con los que e dejado cn la boca abierta a mas de uno/a, pero os necesito para aprender algunas cosillas, si es posible claro, y que me ayudeis con algunas tecnicas, aquí os dejo mi MSN --> 

Charnuel@hotmail.com

 :D GRACIAS A TODOS :D

----------


## MagMinu

El mio ya lo pone en el perfil jeje, es:      quasi_888@hotmail.com

----------


## lamakyna

aqui dejo la mia vivo en malaga para quien quiera agregarme y charlar un rato  elaprendizes@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## canuto

dejo el mio :D
no tengo ganas de leerme las muchas paginas q hay, asi que si quieren agregarme haganlo sin problemas :D
canuto_kpo@hotmail.com

saludooooos

----------


## hmchmchmc

Aqui os dejo el mio, para el que quiera agregarme:

hmchmchmc78@msn.com

Aunque sea msn.com tambien sirve al igual que los de hotmail.
Otra cosa que queria comentar es que soy de Valencia

Weno, hasta otra  :Wink:

----------


## karlk

Pues yo tambien dejo el mio! 

carlesmoralesboada@gmail.com,

Que buena idea habies tenido! ;D

----------


## xion

Pues yo también os dejo el mio por si os puedo ayudar en algo  :Lol:  

Saludos magicos para tod@s.

xionmagic@hotmail.com

----------


## Ricky Berlin

void

----------


## AmadeuS

zambianchi2003@hotmail.com
saludos

----------


## Josegonro84

pues ale otro mas para la lista, este con aire sevillano:

cronixgr@hotmail.com

----------


## Chuvi's

Anda ahora me entero de que aqui se pone el msn, pues nada, ahi va para los que necesiten algo o solo quieran charlar un rato:

unadireccionmuyrara@hotmail.com

----------


## Rorro

Supongo que teniendo en cuenta todos los que somos es una locura, puesto que en el messenger (salvo parches, trucos, etc) solo puedes agregar a 150 contactos y... algunos rondamos los 100.

No obstante: rodribarrios@hotmail.com

Si tengo que hacerme otra cuenta (o más de una) para vosotros... creo que merece la pena, jeje

----------


## esparza

culo veo culo quiero.
No tenía messenger desde hacía 3 años, pero ahora mismo me acabo de crear otra cuenta hotmail...me habéis dado envidia!

si os apetece charlar un rato, me agregais, y sino...¡vosotros os lo perdéis!

sergi.esparza@hotmail.com

----------


## shark

lo voy a poner , pero si no contesto que nadie se me enfade que soy un tio mu ocupado: jlrivera@cmauriense.com

----------


## ErCartomago

bueno yo tambien aporto con el mio...

trova_arlequin@hotmail.com

seran bienvenidos a mis contactos 

un abrazo desde chile!

----------


## mcmoli

Dejo el mío tambien: carlos.molinet@gmail.com

----------


## danigui84

Hola yo soy de Barcelona!! espero que me agregueis
danigui84@hotmail.com
Saludoss

----------


## frankymagico

Pues un cordobés que también os deja el suyo. Agregarme si quereis charla magica o webcam. frankymagico@hotmail.com

----------


## danipeke

Bueno un madrileño con muchisimas ganas de aprender:

pau_gasol_16_menfis@hotmail.com

Si es gente de la misma ciudad que yo mejor que mejor.

Un saludo!

----------


## Jotedem

Hola a todos

el mio es Jotedem@gmail.com

Agregenme todos los que quieran h los que no tambien  :Smile1:  

Saludos

----------


## marietef

Pues el Granadino tambien deja el suyo: marietef@hotmail.com
hasta pocus.

----------


## xlREDlx

Aquí tenéis el mío. (veo que bastantes somos de Barcelona  :D )
Red_red_1@hotmail.com

----------


## Weiss

Yo me he creado una cuenta de hotmail solo y esclusivamente para todos vosotros, profesionales y amigos de la Magia.

yoniweiss@hotmail.com

  Así podré hablar con el personal de esto que tanto me gusta sin que me estén dando el coñazo personal ajeno al mundillo.

----------


## charlyelmago

ya los agregado a todos los que pude y aqui va el mio
chinolarioja@hotmail.com

----------


## MasterJC

mi msn es:

juanka_0@hotmail.com

----------


## trinity

irene_ferr_torr@hotmail.com

----------


## pscmax

Ma apunto! pscmax021@hotmail.com

----------


## Yonpiter

Este granaino malafollá   :Lol:  deja su messenger pal que lo quiera.....
ARTSOFTWARE@terra.es

----------


## magojuanillo

que tal,aqui un mursianico para lo que haga falta....trinytron2@hotmail.com

----------


## ElIlusionista

yo no voy a ser menos manugs@gmail.com

----------


## magomarti

mi msn es: marti_awm_13@hotmail.com y el de mi padre que tambien es mago martinezfotografo@hotmail.com

----------


## mayico

bueno el mio es...

mayico_visvi@hotmail.com

lo que necesiteis... si se puede hacer se hará

----------


## pedro_peter

El mio: pedro_peter_8@hotmail.com

----------


## pedro_peter

Ah los espacios son baras bajas (es que no se ven con el enlace puesto)

----------


## fauri13

El mio es fauri_13@msn.com.
Tambien tego uno en yahoo msn que es fauri13@yahoo.com

PD: Si poneis fauri_13@hotmail.com os saldra que existe porque tambien es mio pero no entro casi nunca, una vez al mes mas o menos  :Oops:  .

----------


## MasterJC

el mio es:

juanka_0@hotmail.com

saludos

----------


## ranijo

ranijo@terra.es

----------


## FINESTRA

un servidor de Chile

amarchantg@hotmail.com


saludos[/quote]

----------


## Irmo

El de un servidor: Fuge_Kinneas@hotmail.com

Para lo que pueda ayudar.

Eso si, por favor lo pido, que ningún iniciado me agregue con ánimo de aprender de mi, ya que yo también soy iniciado en la magia. Es decir, creo que las personas adecuadas para ello o son magos (que por estos foros encontrareis), o gente avanzada en la materia.
Para comentarios o para lo que sea si, pero yo no soy maestro de nadie, es mas, soy yo el que necesita de uno jeje   :Wink:

----------


## Fason

wenas soy nuevo, mi nombre es bruno y un gusto, no c mucho de magia en general, pero si se de cartomagia, y me interesa mucho seguir aprendiendo, mi mail es hak_vicius@hotmail.com para el q le interese, soy de argentina

----------


## Lellegna

Aquí va el mio: Biohazard_005@hotmail.com

----------


## buen_corcel

muy buena idea, si señor:

el mio es buen_corcel@hotmail.com

para lo que necesiteis, de verdad.

----------


## torino

Jooooeeee que de messengers hay. Añado el mio: foroilusionismo@hotmail.com para todo aquel que quiera hablar. Gracias

----------


## Shinoda

Shinoda:
canduterio_ole@hotmail.com

----------


## Mistico

Edito y lo borro.. tras una pequeña avalancha de curiosos...

----------


## magojuanky

El mio es juankyaonso@hotmail.com. 

Todo el que tenga alguna duda y crea que yo puedo resolversela pues adelante, ira directo a mi grupo de magia.

----------


## Lytton

Humildemente...

joseaduar@hotmail.com


Saludos.

----------


## MERLINLIGHT

mis direcciones ya puestas en el perfil:

vicentetokumbo@msn.com
desencontro2000@yahoo.es




             Un saludo magician.

----------


## Dante_Drums

para quien lo quiera el mío es: 

hacking.o.o.drums@gmail.com

saludos ^^

----------


## Leyre_92

dejo el mio aunque tambien está en el perfil

leyre_badostain@hotmail.com

saludos

----------


## Hocicos

El mío también está en el perfil, pero bueno, ahí va:
hocicos@msn.com

Saludos!

----------


## riddler

el mio es lexter_lopez@hotmail.com

no soy un profesional pero se algo en magia de cerca  :Smile1:

----------


## Jaime

Para el que quiera hablar de magia:
el_magojaime@ hotmail.com

----------


## frankymagico

El mio es frankymagico@hotmail.com

----------


## guzman

Aqui dejo el mio:

sando21a@hotmail.com.

Un saludo.

----------


## Benji_

Un messenger por ahí, por si acaso  :Wink1: .

madaferva@hotmail.com

Un saludo.

----------


## Cuasimago

Ahi va el mio, que tambien es el de mi empresa... si quereis un armario empotrado 10% mas caro a los del area secreta, je je.

carpinteria_piris@yahoo.es

La tarima flotante a 28 Euros/m2 (Esque está en oferta) je.

Un saludo :twisted:

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Ahi va el mio, que tambien es el de mi empresa... si quereis un armario empotrado 10% mas caro a los del area secreta, je je.
> 
> carpinteria_piris@yahoo.es
> 
> La tarima flotante a 28 Euros/m2 (Esque está en oferta) je.
> 
> Un saludo :twisted:


La tarima que pone mi padre es mejor xD!

----------


## moskiyu

oscarperezquesada@hotmail.com

ahi va el mio.
un saludo

----------


## magomigue

migue_garcia1@hotmail.com




un saludo

----------


## Ittel

lettiskiss28@hotmail.com

----------


## magojavi

Aqui dejo el mio.
conde_de_lioncourt@hotmail.com

Un saludo.

----------


## A.Marin

aqui el 

angel__103 @ hot

lo dejo asin para los programas de spam

----------


## CeReuS

Bueno, con la esperanza de que me agregueis y podamos conversar... aqui os dejo mi MSN : cereus_soy_yo@hotmail.com

P.D: Tambien tengo puesto mi MSN en mi perfil, lo unico que no se si se podra ver :S

Un saludo!

----------


## Kal-El

Che... ¿sirve esto para los que estamos "cruzando el charco" o es solamente para Uds.?

Por si o por no, mi msn esta en mi perfil.

Gracias

----------


## Kal-El

Yaaaaa estaaaaa....!!!

Yaaaaa viiiiii....!!! paso que saltee una hojas...

Tomen el que quieran...

sancarlos2_05@hotmail.com
sancarlos2_05@yahoo.com.ar

----------


## The Black Prince

El mio es wavii@hotmail.com

Con dos i

Ale,

----------


## LONGSHOT

Bueno ya que nadie pone su msn   :Wink:   comienzo yo...
patrullax@hotmail.com

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

El mio _________________________________________

----------


## magoRaul

no se si ya escribi aqui pero por si acaso lo vuelvo a poner jeje pecaam_trotsky@hotmail.com, y soy de jaen  :Wink1:

----------


## bortuga

bueno si alguien quiere hablar conmig ode cualquier tema , desde chile

bortuga@hotmail.com 

orignal no??

 :D

----------


## Juan62

Por si quieren conocer a un charro xD..desde Mexico.. joseem45@hotmail.com

Novato pero en busca de consejos y no de los secretos de los juegos =)..a ver quien me agrega

----------


## ElGranDantón

Pues qué menos que dejar yo también mi mail, a ver quién se anima a agregarme:

p.dargel@libertaddigital.net (sirve tb para msn).

Un saludo!

----------


## Mago Manè

magomanemane@hotmail.com

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Para quien lo quiera:



alvaro22_20_4@hotmail.com

----------


## soyo4

Me uno a la larga larga lista: 

soyo4@msn.com

----------


## Grafologox

Anda, pero si esto no lo habia visto yo...
Para un sitio donde hay fiesta y me lo pierdo....aisss.

Venga:

xl_anten_@hotmail.com

Para lo que haga falta amigos.

Un saludo

----------


## piloto2

fenomenal...
el mio luisjavier31@hotmail.com
a vuestra disposicion

----------


## armandotrompeta

Mi messenger es armandotrompeta@hotmail.com.

Quien quiera hablar conmigo ya sabe...

----------


## ENROLLADO

Yo tambien quiero aportar mi granito de arena y dejo mi messenger, bueno mi direccion jeje, nipos@hotmail.com

----------


## jorgeo

Lo quito

----------


## Enrique Arreola Contreras

Suena bien...jaja...Por si a alguien le interesa la tutoria de un novato =====> hen_ac@hotmail.com

----------


## alfasi

no voy a quedarme atras: lokocroniko@hotmail.com   :D

----------


## Dogo Tom

el mío: tomasmm@msn.com pero hasta que consiga sujetar el mazo correctamente creo que no me atreveré a molestaros ahí   :Oops:

----------


## mirrc

el mio es erick_skape@hotmail.com =)

----------


## thrasher

kr_thrash@hotmail.com ... para que conoscan Chile  :Lol:

----------


## chikilint

messenger: the_original666@hotmail.com

Para lo que necesiteis.

saludos.

----------


## Goreneko

Yo sólo quiero decir que estoy hasta los mismísimos de que me agreguen niñatos para preguntarme si sé el secreto de esto o lo otro, para informarme de la última novedad que se ha bajado o para venderme su bastón de aparición que le está criando polillas en el armario.

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

HOLA A TODOS MI MSN ES pablo_mvs91@hotmail.com yevo en esto de la magia unos 6 años un saludo:Pablo vallecillos

----------


## ckyouhaggard

el mio--->  adioxe@hotmail.com


P.D: NO DIGO SECRETOS, HABLEMOS DE MAGIA PERO NADA DE SECRETOS!

----------


## toletum91zgz

.....

----------


## potey_10

es verdad el linux tiene un programa que tambien sirven las cuentas de hotmail, y que se llama amsn.

El mio esta en el perfil.

----------


## Eneko19

Hola!!!

Soy Iñigo, 20 años de Madrid.

Si a alguien le interesa dejo aqui mi msn : En-ko@hotmail.com

Soy un novato pero espero poco a poco ir aprendiendo a hacer cosas, es un mundo apasionante.

Saludos

----------


## SyKo

holas!
bueno dejo mi msn me parece bena la idea, un abrazo grande

nacho.lizaso@hotmail.com

----------


## Trus

Soy Miguel, Tengo 18 años y empecé hace 2 semanas con esto.

Lo dicho, Para lo que queráis mi msn:
makertan@msn.com

saludos!!

----------


## Rives

Ahí va otro 
Crazyrives@hotmail.com

----------


## Pablo Vallecillos

Hola soy Pablo Vallecillos y soy de Almeria todos los que querais hablar de magia podeis hablar conmigo yebo 6 años en esto de la magia un.
Un saludo:Pablo Vallecillos mi msn es pablo_mvs91@hot...

----------


## raistlin22

javier_insaurralde@hotmail.com

Ese es mi Msn

¡¡¡Saludos!!!

----------


## sisly

Bueno pues os dejo el mio, si lo ve alguien de Alcoi que me agregue jeje

jaume_esqui@hotmail.com

----------


## Mindcraft

mi msn es 13mindcraft13@gmail.com

----------


## alvaro matias

Bueno soy Alvaro  de Códoba tengo 14 años bueno el que quiera agregar que lo haga para que hablemos  y seamos buenos amigosmi msn es: 



alvaro_reef_111@hotmail.com




ha Por cierto soy chileno pero vivo en Córdobaaa asi que los chilenos que hay en el foro agregren  jijB



Bueno saludos

Alvaro Matias

----------


## Andrew

Bueno...pues nada... ahí va el mio

andrew_el_ilusionista@hotmail.com

nos vemos !

----------


## MAURI

ahi teneis el mio!!
maucrisalba@hotmail.com

----------


## SIGLATTI

Es facil

siglatti@hotmail.com

----------


## humorymagia

Bueno aunque yo llevo poco tiempo os dejo el mio para lo que necesiteis... menos pasta!!!  :117: 

elportalillo@hotmail.com

Saludos,

Miguel

----------


## borá

linda idea, dejo el mio.

azbx2380@hotmail.com

jeje algo complicado lo mio :shock:

----------


## badiadevil

*buenas!!* 
 :D 

Me llamo Alex i soy de un pueblo de bcn. tengo 18 años i llevo pokito en esto... pero me he espavilao xD

agregadme!!

alex_badia@hotmail.com

----------


## Triple H

Ahí va el mío.


delacuerda91@hotmail.com

----------


## JADO

BUENO, BUENO.....
DESPUES DE MUCHO TIEMPO ESTOY OTRA VEZ EN LA RED, PERO NUNCA HE DEJADO MI VERDADERA PASION, EL HECHO DE ILUSIONARME TODOS LOS DIAS.



JADOMENECH@HOTMAIL.COM

----------


## Mu

de chile por si de algo sirve pa alguien

Muuuuu212@hotmail.com

saludos

----------


## hydros

El mio es : dark_hydros@hotmail.com 
ya os agrege a algunos pero es mcha gente

----------


## davalema

Pues yo llevo algunos años cone sta aficción, aunque los ultimos cuatro años un poco apartado del mundo de la magia, peor he vuelto a retomar mi afición con fuerza. Un abraoz a todos. Mi messenger es davalema@hotmail.com

----------


## elmagobarreda

Pues ale, aqui teneis el mio.

mantys_1993@hotmail.com

----------


## pablito_

ea yo no quiero ser menos 

pablito_orozco_1987@hotmail.com 

Es un poco largo...    :Smile1:

----------


## Soy_novato

Yo también me apunto :P

javi_cuasimagico@hotmail.com

----------


## elmagobarreda

Me he cambiado de correo no hagais caso al anterior este es el que vale : O_S_C_A_R@hotmail.es

----------


## israelpeña

iok!..le entro..xD

para cualquier persona que me quiera agregar...sea lo que se le ofresca, le atiendo con mucho gusto de cuatro a...xDD ya ya..mucha formalidad! xD

naa..si me quieren hablar nadamas agregen: megaman_lara66@hotmail.com y hay lo que quieran! xD..

(aplican restricciones, valido hasta agotar existencias, solo marcas registradas, fumar es causa de cancer y weas pulmonares, coma frutas y verduras. escuche metallica siempre antes de dormir. xD)

----------


## cipotron13

Bueno pues hay va el mio   :Lol:  cipotron13@hotmail.com

----------


## vulcano

> Sistema operativo:
> Linux Mandrake 8.0


 8-)  8) Lamento decirte que para Linux...tambien hay messenger... :evil:

----------


## tredecium

Ese es el mio: jc_brown_3@hotmail.com

----------


## Ivan16

Y este el mio: ivanornedomillan@hotmail.com

----------


## leonard

Nuevamente......amigos de todos los países, otra vez aqui, agreguen este.....
mago_leonardo@hotmail.com

y zas!! magia.....

----------


## cire652

Mi messenger: cire652@msn.com. Si puedo ayudar en algo, no tenéis mas que pedirlo.

Saludos

----------


## Lord_Aibar

Mi dirección es ailubar@hotmail.com

----------


## teylor

mi msn es teylor_ina_ignasi@hotmail.com

----------


## fernandez6

Bueno ya que veo que a aqui tol mundo pone el messenger no voy a ser menos ssfernandez6@hotmail.com

----------


## Termineitor

Bueno, aqui mi MSN:

pacohobi@jazzfree.com

----------


## gta_coches

Bueno mi msn es:

potty_19@hotmail.com

----------


## TxeMa

Ahí va

txemita.bcn@hotmail.com

----------


## Mago Gon

gon_ap_1993@hotmail.com ...por si a alguien le apetece manquear magicamente un rato... :twisted:

----------


## Pollito

mi msn es: god_of_metal666@hotmail.com

siempre estoy conectado y como siempre ando en la magia y la ingenieria pues siempre estoy dispuesto hablar de lo que sea (de magia mucho mas  :D)

de Puerto la Cruz en Venezuela

un saludo mágico.

----------


## xavial16

Pues ale, a dejar el msn se ha dicho!  :Smile1: 

Y a poder hablar de nuestro arte preferido! jijij

xavalata1@hotmail.com !!!!!!!!!

Xavier

----------


## Mannaset

Ya que veo que todo el mundo pone el msn y a mi me da bastante palo agregar a alguien sin motivo dejo el mío y quien quiera que me agregue mannaset@ocales.com

----------


## magomurga

andreuviver(arroba)hotmail.com

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Pos aqui queda el mio tambien EJ.Ferrojas@hotmail.com

----------


## loloelmago

si señor sin duda es una estupenda idea el mio es manuelcarrenodeleon@hotmail.com 
saludos de las palmas

----------


## joepc

EL mio es joepc74(@)gmail.com quitando los paréntesis.

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola, ¿que tal estáis?: mi messenger es: *SAXROSTAND@HOTMAIL.COM*

----------


## magustin

Bueno, otro mas pal bote. El mio es agustin_rizzo @ hotmail.com

----------


## mike

guendolain _arroba_ hotmail _punto_ com

----------


## logos

Desde el Lado Oscuro...con Placer....

logos177@hotmail.com

----------


## Polter

el mio viene  siendo loki_cw91@hotmail.com  ahi os espero

----------


## 7corazones

Siiii!
Estaba buscando un post asi y lo he encontrado. (Si señor!)
El mio es: pablo_duran55@hotmail.com 
Soy de Mallorca (para el que le interese)

----------


## serxu

si, una grandísima idea.

----------


## Anamaga

Me gusta la idea, el mío es anamaga_vs@hotmail.com
saludos!! :P

----------


## Fraguel

Pues ahi va el mio: popep75@hotmail.com

Saludos

----------


## XeXu

xexurm@hotmail.com

----------


## zaknafein

ogichi_wolf@hotmail.com

----------


## aitorlarrea

mi msn, no se que vais a querer consultarme porque llevo poco en la magia, pero bueno, os lo pongo por si quereis alguna otra cosa, aunque tampoco suelo tener demasiado tiempo para entrar al messenger...

aitorprado@hotmail.com

sereis bienvenidos

----------


## esnar

para lo que querais!!
coke.69@hotmail.com

----------


## Martinov

A vuestra disposición: martinov01@hotmail.com. 
Saludos! :D

----------


## Gerry

El que hace 1000!! i si no, casi
gesteve_12@hotmail.com

----------


## magik mackey

Que la magia nos acompañe...

magikmackey@hotmail.com

----------


## alfonso luis

alfoncayuela@hotmail.com

     un saludito para todos.

----------


## Inherent

Por mi parte, oblivion1@hotmail.com

Salu2!

----------


## Kirara

arwengaladriel1@hotmail.com

Lo hice en una epoca en que me encantaba El señor de los anillos.... se nota? jejeje

----------


## riuzaki

soy nuebo en este foro y me gusta mucho la idea de chatear con otros magos  mi msn hufiel24@hotmail.com  :D

----------


## riuzaki

hola compañeros si algun mago le intere he encontrado 
un pro ducto que lo venden en las ferreterias que 
que es igual o mejor que el antideslizante de las tiendas especializadas como ya dije mi msn si os interesa os lo dir3e encantado por el msn
un saludo

----------


## rodrigo_vda

menudo exito ha tenido el post. antes solo tenia 4 contactos de magia y 3 de ellos no se conectaban. ahora tengo 157, y todavia no e terminado de agregar a gente. 
Mi msn para lo que quieras, rodriganyez@hotmail.com  no digo trucos, como mucho los cambio.

----------


## Luis Esteban

dark_magician1222@hotmail.com, aver si alguien me agrega, porque nadie me qiere, hehe :(

----------


## CeReuS

Mi nuevo msn... CeReuS92@hotmail.com

Que me agregue quien quiera...  xDD

----------


## davalema

No se si ya lo publique

davalema@hotmail.com

Sed felices

----------


## gerardhardy

este es el mio,

isa _ df6 @hotmail.com   (lo pongo así por que sinó la _ no se distingue...

Espero que me agreguen, para hablar de magia... E agragado a unos cuantos, 

Deww :o 
Que la magia nos acompañe! 8)

----------


## chimonm

el mio es: chimonm@hotmail.com ..

me canse de agregar a tantos contactos  :shock:  .. llegue hasta la pag. 4 jaja nos vemosssss!!

----------


## israelpeña

nuevo correo: dark_magician777@hotmail.com

el otro de megaman...ya no mas..xD


xau xau
copy-sama

----------


## Tanke_magiko

el mio es cristian_fdez_12@hotmail.com.  Agregadme todo el mundo


saludo

P.D: me parece muy buena idea esto de los msn

----------


## JADO

UNA AFICIONADO DE TODA LA VIDA A ESTE MARAVILLOSO ARTE.

JADOMENECH@HOTMAIL.COM

ESTOY EN ALCALA DE HENARES, MADRID (ESPAÑA)

----------


## FERNANDO OK

No suelo chatear, pero por si algun día se me cruzan los cables y me gusta, ahí va el mio:  okfansa@hotmail.com

----------


## Enjel

Venga va, el mio es enjelc@gmail.com, aunque juraría que lo había puesto en el perfil. Ya saben, pueden hablar con enjel por Gtalk y por msnm. Saludoss

----------


## djeid06

Haver si me agrega mas gente que solo tengo a 2 personas contadas jejeje
alberto_pino123@hotmail.com

Saludos!! :D  8-)

----------


## este15

hola ps  mi msn es estebanplaz15@hotmail.com para el que quiera chatear

----------


## alberto_sanlucar

El mio es albertoju1999@hotmail.com

----------


## mago_pianista

un pucelano:
pianista_215@hotmail.com

----------


## nodrius

me apunto.

nodrius2008@hotmail.com

si alguien quiere agregarme adelante, un saludo para tod@s.

----------


## mag_lari

LLevo 5 años viendo magia(desde los 9), y ahora quiero ser mago.

jojoacp1@hotmail.com

Me conecto mucho.

----------


## santos

pues aquí dejo el mío.  

alex_cabanas_raras@hotmail.com

está muy bien esto del messenger.
por lo que parece somos muchos jóvenes.
salu2

----------


## magpanda

Ahora el msn de mag_lari és el mio.
Que ya lo era antes, porque yo soy el anterior mag_lari
Entendeis? xdd
jojoacp1@hotmail.com 

Saludos!!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Sombra_996@hotmail.com

Un malagueño x aqui!!

----------


## txitxo0

Bueno pues nada, ahí va mi msn(el correo no es de hotmail, pero es cuenta passport y funciona en el msnmessenger...)
txitxo0(arroba)gmail.es

----------


## Dantestorm

Correo:
ansem12@gmail.com

Hotmail:
ansemmanga@gmail.com

----------


## Asescondidos

Por si alguien quisiera agregarme  olc_2005@hotmail.com estoi agregando a todos los q veo..jaja
asiq no os asusteis si me veis en vuestro messenger...

----------


## Clarck-G

bueno, aca les dejo el mio, gaston_oliva22@hotmail.com
suerte...

----------


## xYukox

:shock: 

para el que quiera
yukosuke@hotmail.com

----------


## magik mackey

foreros cuidado con riuzaki con msn hufiel24@hotmail.com acaba de mandarme un mensje con un archivo que es una aplicacion exe, preguntandome si esas fotos eran mias (no tengo fotos en internet). si os manda alguno similar no lo abrais es un virus, tened cuidado.

----------


## SOFTVADER

ola magic mackey ese correo lleva un virus destuctivo,seguramente no aya sido el intencionadamente sino que a el se lo abra mandado alguien conocido y que al abrir el archivo se manda automaticamente a todos los que se tengan agregados en tu lista de mesenger.saludos

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Bueno pues ahi va el mio: magicus_pol@hotmail.com
Agregad si quereis  :D

----------


## luis_bcn

BUENO PUES AQUI VA EL MIO

ELPUTOCRACK@MSN.COM

SOY DE BCN

----------


## alberto_sanlucar

Muy buenas a todos, mis msn es 
mago-alberto@hotmail.com

----------


## hernandez

desde torrejon de ardoz con mucha magia.

hernandez-84@live.com

----------


## tarkon

Bueno desde CALAFELL (tarragona) 
gudrulof@hotmail.com

Aqui para ayudar y aprender de tod@s.

La verdad que si me molaria conocer gente de mi zona que practique este arte, ya que no conozco a nadie, y hasta el dia de hoy soy autodidacta. (Con libros, videos, etç) pero seria ideal conocer a alguien que comparta esta aficion X"D

----------


## oskiper

Yo pongo el mío... oskiper1@hotmail.com no es muy difícil no?

----------


## Macias

mi msn es oriolgimeno4@hotmail.com

quien quiera charlar ya sabe donde encontrarme.

saludos.

----------


## max1y0

el mio es max1y0@live.com.ar

----------


## magikko

A mi me estuvieron llegando mensajes a otro mail que usé un tiempo:

El nuevo y en uso es el que está en mi firma : magikko@hotmail.es

El .es  es por que la contraseña de la dirección con el .com se me perdió..

Hay de mi...

----------


## _asdepicas_

Hola a todos mi msn es asdepicas_o10@hotmail.com y soy de mallorca, espero conocer a alguien de por aqui, por que la verdad solo conozco a una persona que entienda de magia..

----------


## Magnano

> Sistema operativo:
> Linux Mandrake 8.0


Yo utilizo el Pidgin que te da soporte a parte del messenger a muchos mas servidores

nano_dmc@hotmail.com

----------


## Drat

Mi msn es: gaga_128@hotmail.com

----------


## Dexam

desde cadiz!!!eralvaruchodecai@...

----------


## Ming

Pues el mio es ... gaara_del_desierto@hotmail.com 
(abstenerse comentarios, gracias)  :Wink1:

----------


## kristian_mallorkin

Bueno aqui dejo el mio k disfruteis  

cristian_mallorkin@hotmail.com

----------


## mago-alberto.

Esto va para el moderador:
¿No es mejor hacer una lista con el nombre del usuario y su correo electronico?
Lo digo para tener todo mas organizado.

----------


## pK90

mi msn : Pancho_90c@hotmail.com
Con vuestra ayuda todo irá a mejor. 
Venga todo el mundo a agregarse! jajaja   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## elmanu

*el mio es
manu_199314@hotmail.com*

----------


## jorgitooo

mi msn es magicjorgitooo@hotmail.com
saludos

----------


## Dune

Precisamente lo que buscaba jeje. El mio:
bastmove17@hotmail.com

Saludos!

----------


## sern45

pos mi msn tambien lo dejo es adrian_gw@hotmail.com un saludo desde valencia a todos los que hay en este maravilloso foro

----------


## chojin

pues no veo bien decir que mi msn es diablo_hh@hotmail.com porque entonces me podría agregar cualquier mago y mantener conversaciones enriquecedoras xDD.

Un saludo y que agregue quién quiera:D Saludos desde Canarias!!

----------


## chijano

buenas, mi msn es. sifueratucorro@hotmail.es un saludo desde tenerife

----------


## XIKO

el mio es fparadas@hotmail.com

----------


## Fox Riddle

La mía es foxriddle7@gmail.com

Un saludo!

----------


## karvis

aqui os dejo el mio:  carlos_v_71@hotmail.com
pero cuidado... si no sabeis a que puerta estais llamando... no sabies quien puede abriros...

es broma, agregadme y charlamos, suelo tener tiempos "tontos" durante el dia y conectarme

----------


## _nicolas_

niiikoo.x@hotmail.com
ai va el mio  :Wink1:  
para cualquier cosa que lo necesiten 
saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## CleHle

jooooaz cuesta agregar gente xD

--> aaron_epa@hotmail.com     Cualquier cosa que pueda ayudar será bienvenida la pregunta.

----------


## Javi Drama

Bueno la verdad es que esto del messenger no es algo que utilice en absoluto, sigo siendo un friki del IRC...pero bueno ahi va una dirección donde quien guste puede agregrar sin problema:

javidrama@hotmail.com

----------


## marcoCRmagia

el mio es mauc708@hotmail.com

----------


## Jimmy MX

jimmymagic@live.com.mx

No hace falta decir que es el mio

----------


## ilusionextrema

Este es el mio: ilusionextrema@hotmail.com

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Uau!
Hay más de 330 messengers!

----------


## jmg

La mía es magojuanmanuel@topmail.com


saludos mágicos
la magia de juan manuel

----------


## Andergalde

jeje yo uso el linuz en uno de mir ordenadores es mucho mejor

----------


## maraboto

gracias.... por el post muy weno..
pa no kedarme atras..


maraboto_1@hotmail.com





las Iluciones las vemos cn el corazon con tal de creer en algo..

----------


## asesmarketing

Hola amigos!! yo os pongo mi msn estoy iniciándome en la maga desde hace ya algunos meses, además estoy en la escuela de Ana Tamariz, me gustaría conocer gente para compartir la aficción os dejo aquí mi mns. asesmarketing@live.com

Un Saludo!!

----------


## pablo_uah

Bueno bueno,,,,mi msn es: pablo_uah@hotmail.com

para todos los "vernianos", "ed marlianos", "larry jennianos" y "erdnaseanos" (y demas) !!!! jajaja,,,, :302:  :302:  :302:  :302: 

abrazo grande desde bahia blanca, argentina!!!!!

----------


## diverland

Aqui dejo mi messenger : sahevi@hotmail.com

Saludos de este aprendiz lleno de ilusion!!

----------


## sanx

Ahi va gaspaxot@gmail.com

----------


## barajasdemelo

Aprovecho la ocasion para dejar el mio. 
barajasdemelo2000@hotmail.com o escribanoangel@hotmail.com
No prometo poder hablar mucho pero intentarlo.

----------


## juanjo553

el mio es jj_barroso@hotmail.com

----------


## djeid06

Aqui va el mio para compartir tecnicas  :Wink1: 
alberto_pino123@hotmail.com

Saludos!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

ezequielilusionista@live.com.ar

ezequielmago@gmail.com

----------


## b12jose

Pues yo también me apunto:

b12jose@gmail.com Esta es la que uso para gtalk también

Un saludo, Jose

----------


## S. Alexander

sergilian@hotmail.com  :Eek1:  :18:  :001 005:

----------


## Juantan

_juantan12@hotmail.es_

----------


## Mr. AS

Para lo que querais y tan a menudo como los examenes me lo permitan (es broma, no doy un palo al agua  :117: ): villos242@hotmail.com

----------


## fran-Amores

fran_amores_25@hotmail.com
ese es mi msn

----------


## nikolas1111

saludos... les dejo el mio
nicolasj15@hotmail.com

=)

----------


## mago varo

cierre de cuenta...

----------


## ricardo77

bueno pues pues nada otro mas aqui va el mio:


thebestofmagic@hotmail.com

----------


## rumpelstinkin

rokerikete@hotmail.com    para lo que gusteis

----------


## Presto

Me pensaba leer todas las paginas he iros agregando, pero cuando he visto el numero he desistido, asi os pongo el mio mejor  :001 302: 

Y si se que es el mas original que seguramente hayais visto :

senorxobaco@hotmail.com

----------


## subcanaria

para cualquier cosa que se necesite.. aqui dejo la mia.. 
resido en tenerife ... (para quellos que no lo saben...)  

forondaj@hotmail.com

NOTA: con la solicitud.. den alguna referencia a la magia ya que de otra manera no acepto amigos...   :Smile1:  

un abrazo a todossssssss
Pepe

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

ezequielilusionista@live.com.ar

----------


## czt

el mio es dualeyes_ut@hotmail.com

----------


## tarodin

el mio es lordyandros@hotmail.com

yeah yeah yeah!

----------


## Skattife

Dios hay muchisimos msn! xDD 
He agregado a algunos, pero ya me he cansado, algun día seguiré, si alguien quiere facilitarme el trabajo que me agregue, os dejo xD 
yetnomepeguisunallet@hotmail.com


Un Saludo!  :302:

----------


## Boñi_4ever

Pues hala aqui esta mi msn para esas jovenes magas ajjajaj y pa los magos tambien Boni_4ever@hotmail.es

----------


## dany carreño

dany_ovi@hotmail.com

----------


## Juliopikas

Hola a todos:

juliopikas@gmail.com

Saludos cordiales

----------


## Cornejo89

Mi msn, draguer_harry@hotmail.com. Saludos.

----------


## zzzzrafazzzz

mi direccion es:  vivajerezdelafrontera@hotmail.com  Para lo que necesiteis...

----------


## marcruiz

La mia es ruidomarc@hotmail.com

----------


## FerranZam

aqui os dejo el mio Ferran_Elorrio@hotmail.com

----------


## El Ciporr

El mío  :Wink1:  elciporr@hotmail.com
y el gmail (correo serio, no msn) soy.elciporr@gmail.com

----------


## pouso

y el mio es: alejandroysumascota@hotmail.com y no quiero comentarios... &#172;&#172; jajaja

----------


## Ming

> y el mio es: alejandroysumascota@hotmail.com y no quiero comentarios... ¬¬ jajaja


(sin comentarios...  :O11: )

 :001 005:

----------


## pouso

> (sin comentarios... )


Eso es comentar ¬¬ jajajaj ¿tienes algun problema con mi msn? ¬¬

----------


## varone

bueno pues yo soy un novato pero bueno dejo mi direccion para charlar con quien lo desee ajajaj

alvarone_one@hotmail.com

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Ola gente!! Yo dejo el mio: godfather_wise_mdzk_666@hotmail.com

----------


## magomarkkus

agregarme el mio es magoutrera@hotmail.com

----------


## Vinicius Teodoro

teodoro.vini@hotmail.com

----------


## sann

puestos a dejar correos, santinin88@hotmail.com

----------


## ismagraba

Aquí esta el mio: isma_pucelano@hotmail.com

----------


## Gizmo

Hola a todos

Mi msn es davidgc1978@hotmail.com  para todo aquel que lo quiera.

Saludos a todos

----------


## Mossy

Pues ale, ahí va el mío --> mosasier@hotmail.com

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

cambio de msn: luisjolmedo@hotmail.com

Saludos!

----------

